
iCheckMusic: complete popular music lists - benobringer
https://www.icheckmusic.co/
======
benobringer
Hey everyone,

My name is Ben, and I want to introduce iCheckMusic. It’s essentially a
primitive clone of iCheckMovies, but for music, where you can check off albums
from popular music lists. If you’re interested, check it out and let me know
what you think.

I plan on adding a couple lists a week as well as implementing new features.
If you have any ideas regarding features or lists, feel free to email me at
obringer.20@gmail.com or comment on this thread.

Thanks for your time, Ben

